# XSY-AT1 mounting



## AGCB97 (May 11, 2019)

I'm s I saw a picture of how to mount this VFD but now can't find it. I assume it should be mounted with back side against wall or panel. The fan is on bottom and heatsink is vertical on back. Mounted against wall the cooling air will be directed through the entire length of heatsink without escaping. Is this right? 

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## markba633csi (May 12, 2019)

If the fan is only used to cool the inside of the unit then the unit should be away from the wall by some amount. If the fan blows over the heatsink then you could be closer to the wall but I would still leave a small space behind
Mark


----------



## matthewsx (May 12, 2019)

AGCB97 said:


> I'm s I saw a picture of how to mount this VFD but now can't find it. I assume it should be mounted with back side against wall or panel. The fan is on bottom and heatsink is vertical on back. Mounted against wall the cooling air will be directed through the entire length of heatsink without escaping. Is this right?
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron



That’s how I have mine mounted.


----------



## markba633csi (May 13, 2019)

A good rule of thumb is that the heatsink should not be too hot to touch when operating


----------



## martik777 (May 13, 2019)

Should be ok against a wall if you are not near the max capacity. I have the same VFD 1.5kw 2HP and when using a 1/2HP motor it never even gets warm. I mounted mine with an piece of angle iron secured to two of the VFD's mounting holes, then attached to a 2x6. Wall was too far away.


----------



## AGCB97 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks.
I may bring a flat panel to mount it to out closer to the front edge of DP so it's easier to reach.
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (May 14, 2019)

I got it wired and working. Seems to be OK. Compared to the HuanYang that I have, I don't seem to find 2 parameters that I would expect (rated motor current and motor pole number). It did pop out with ERROR 6 (Over current protection) once when the DP variable speed was turned up high. The P78 (main current overload) was set at ~5500 (the motor plate says 4.4 amps max@ 230 volts). I have reset it to 4400 mA.

Still experimenting with parameter changes. Would be nice to know what all the parameter settings are for. If anyone can point me to a tutorial on VFD parameters, I would appreciate it!
Thanks
Aaron


----------

